# help me lose 17lbs in 5 weeks (35days)



## missalyssa (Jun 18, 2011)

Hay. I'm going on vaca in 5wks and need to drop 17lbs by then. 

I am 5'8 and 152lbs, looking for 135.

My plan is this: every day not working run 60min plus do toning exercises DVDs (30min) plus sports that I play mon and wed and other activities ie snowshoeing skating or whatevs.

Workdays just do one quick workout before shift and hit the treadmill after for as long as I can (usually tired post 12-hr shift).

Food wise every morn I will have a boiled egg and a smoothie with frozen strawberries, banana and spinach.

Lunch can be a sandwich or salad and dinner involves meat and a side.

Any major tips???????


----------



## topdollar (Feb 10, 2012)

Keep exercising, if you really want to lose weight this quick you will have to stick to a diet. And exercise hard. This may involve calorie counting :/

For 1lb of fat to be lost it requires 3000 calories to be burnt
1lb in muscle requires 2400 calories to be gained using exercise.

Make sure you eat properly, getting all your major food groups, and more importantly getting enough nutrients, make sure to eat natural foods, not packaged. 

Make sure to eat some fat as well, don't completely get rid of it, like any diet just limit what you eat. The brain requires fat to work! Not alot of people know this.

Try and drink lots of water to stay hydrated.

And good luck, with those days that you feel like you can't go on, tell someone that way you've made a commitment and if you don't make it you've let someone else down.

Hope this helps somewhat.


----------



## RETPSD (Jan 18, 2012)

Eliminate all wheat and refined sugars, add a whey protein powder to your smoothie and cut back on some of the fruit in it. Replace any snack type carb calories in your diet with healthy nuts (Almonds are good) eat more lean protein (tuna is quick and easy).......
Good luck, you can do it!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i think that's a lot of weight to lose in 5 weeks. =/


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

That's a lot of weight to lose in such a short amount of time, but it could be doable. Whether it's healthy or not depends entirely on your diet and the amount of exercise you get.

Drinking a lot of water is probably the most important thing. If you get bored of running, which I personally do, I'd suggest trying jump rope workouts. Other than that, I'd suggest contacting a professional for some real tips. :b


----------



## Subwolf (Feb 1, 2012)

Don't over do it.
http://www.daveywaveyfitness.com/weight-release/how-much-weight-can-you-lose-per-week/


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

missalyssa said:


> Hay. I'm going on vaca in 5wks and need to drop 17lbs by then.
> 
> I am 5'8 and 152lbs, looking for 135.
> 
> ...


You shouldn't worry about what the scale says because 135 pounds will look differently depending on what it's made up of. Since you're simply trying to look as good as possible for your upcoming vacation, you should look to limit your carbs and salt...especially salt, as it makes your body retain water.

Take in lots of protein calories, veggies are good kind of carbs due to fibre, which is another thing you should look to get a lot of. You can make 200 calories magically "disappear" every day by eating around 30 grams of fibre daily.

Your workout seems like a lot but if you're already fairly active, you should be fine. The most important thing in all this is what you put into your body though.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

That's a lot of weight to lose in 5 weeks. Usually I try to stick to 2 pounds lost per week. You will have to restrict calories big-time, and probably sodium as well.


----------



## Kissadilla (Feb 12, 2012)

Losing more than one pound per week is pretty unhealthy/unsustainable and your metabolism would be shot in no time. Make sure you are getting at least the minimum requirement of calories for your size! After that, eat whole foods, the majority of that being veggies and fruit, and make sure you're getting enough protein and fiber. Shoot for a 30-45 min workout around 5x/week. Drink pure water, rest well.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Eat mainly vegetables with some fish or chicken or other lean meat for protein. No potatoes, oats, bread, etc. Exercise every day and get yourself some ECA stacks to take before you exercise. Drink loads of water an get a good sleep. 

Also, my mum says to get "Drop a Dress Size in Two Weeks" by Joanna Hall. Good luck...


----------



## Laith (Mar 20, 2009)

I wouldn't run/treadmill that often. You'll loose some weight from the sudden change, but your body will adapt to your consistent running and you'll plateau. Mix it up. Do jumping jacks instead of running sometimes. Play an intense game of raquetball. Run in zig-zags instead of straight. Keep your body guessing. 
If you havent been exercising at all, you might be able to get away with only minimal change for 5 weeks. If youve been working out for awhile, change up your routine.


----------



## calmdown (Feb 13, 2012)

Ive read things about "high intensity interval training" being great for boosting metabolism and burning more fat calories.

Its like short intense bursts of cardio, say walking 2min, sprinting 30sec/1 min, walking 2 min, sprinting 30sec/1 min etc.

im sure there will be loads of info on it online.


----------



## breakthewall (Feb 15, 2012)

its unhealthy to loose so much weight so quickly and it can make u feel weak and ill, better to do it slowly and comfortably


----------



## crawlorado (Feb 15, 2012)

while generally 2ish lbs a week is the way to go. 3ish is not that bad. fitness and health kinda became my thing to cope with SA so i have been studying it for years. regardless, this is just my opinion. everyone is a little different. here are my suggestions

-do low intensity cardio. with a decrease in caloric intake, high intensity (heart rate over, say 140 beats per min) with cause you to burn muscle which will slow down how fast you burn fat when not working out. that is bad.

-ABSOLUTELY count calories. if you don't you will not be successful. just because a food is "healthy" doesn't mean it will not make you gain weight. use a calculator for daily calories from google and subtract no more than 500 calories from that. otherwise you will be lathargic and unable to workout.

-DO NOT eliminate carbs. it is definitely helpful to cut back, but eliminating they will cause extremely poor brain function (it runs off carbs). I eliminated them for a while and you end up feeling like crap 100% of the time and not losing weight.

-lift weights first. maintaining muscle is vital to keeping up your resting metabolic rate (how fast you burn fat when not working out)

-if you need a day off from working out, take it. being a hero and playing through the pain will just cause burnout.

-drink water constantly. you cannot drink too much water when trying to lose weight.

-get at least 7-8 hours of sleep. without it, you will actually gain weight.

and lastly....

don't look at the scale every day. wait 2 weeks from the day you start. if you don't you will probably get down about it not coming off fast enough. 

It is actually very doable if you are willing to stay committed. keep in mind that it is the little cheats (having that cookie or candy) that add up to failure but much much more importantly...it is the little victories that add up to success!!(picking a salad over fries)

I will be cheering for you! good luck! hope this helps!


----------



## Fixfounded1994 (Feb 19, 2012)

crawlorado said:


> while generally 2ish lbs a week is the way to go. 3ish is not that bad. fitness and health kinda became my thing to cope with SA so i have been studying it for years. regardless, this is just my opinion. everyone is a little different. here are my suggestions
> 
> -do low intensity cardio. with a decrease in caloric intake, high intensity (heart rate over, say 140 beats per min) with cause you to burn muscle which will slow down how fast you burn fat when not working out. that is bad.
> 
> ...


- Just have to say, awesome advice


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

3.4 pounds per week is a dangerous goal.

Personally I aim for 1.5 pounds per week. When I tried to go for 2 (I'm not a big guy. Last time I stepped on the scale, I was 165), my fitness app on my phone warned me that I would have to eat less than 1500 calories per day, which is not healthy for a male at all.

Since you are a woman, you don't need a minimum of 1500 calories per day. BUT you are 13 pounds lighter than me to start with. And you are a tall woman. 3.4 pounds per week is too much. What's with you girls and wanting to dangerously kill yourselves with diets and exercise? 

You do know that you can't choose where you lose body fat right? There is a good chance you're gonna lose meat on your chest, butt and hips. The right places for girls to have meat.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

strawberryjulius said:


> i think that's a lot of weight to lose in 5 weeks. =/


I lost like 10 pounds without trying when I moved to spain for a few weeks. Just walking everywhere instead of driving made a huge difference. I'm not overweight at all so 10 pounds is a big deal to me.


----------



## maninthebox (Mar 29, 2004)

lift weights, heavy weights where 8 reps and you can't do anymore. It will build the white muscle, your muscles will be breaking down and building up again , burning calories long after your work out. I sometimes wonder if men keep fat off easier b/c they lift more. 
With this though don't look at the scale, just feel your bottom chin and you can feel whether you are losing fat. and drink lot of water to flush the toxins


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

17 pounds in 5 weeks is NOT healthy. If you do manage to lose that much, it'll mostly be water weight, which you'll quickly gain back anyways. 

By the way, 5'8 and 152 pounds puts you squarely in the healthy range for BMI. I understand that people carry weight differently based on their bone structures...for example, my BMI is only slightly below yours (5'5 and 135ish pounds) but I look terrible if I get down under 120. Other people at my height and weight might carry a little extra fat, depending on how they are built. But from a health perspective, you are just fine at your current weight.

If you do feel that you could stand to lose weight, aim for 1-2 pounds a week. This is the most sustainable type of weight loss and it won't compromise your overall health and wellbeing.

Your plans for eating and exercising sound reasonably healthy. I'd say add in a snack or two to keep your metabolism going and take at least one day a week off from any exercise so that your body can recover.


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

you ever watch "ultimate fighters"? it's where people train to be a fighter and sometimes they have to lose 10 pounds in one day (and they do it). if you know some mma (stands for mix marshal artist) guys then you should ask them because they don't really reveal how it's done on the show (probably a trade secret)


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

cold fission cure said:


> you ever watch "ultimate fighters"? it's where people train to be a fighter and sometimes they have to lose 10 pounds in one day (and they do it). if you know some mma (stands for mix marshal artist) guys then you should ask them because they don't really reveal how it's done on the show (probably a trade secret)


lol, it mostly water you can probably take a 10 pound crap as well

take lot's of exlax's don't drink water don't eat exercises sweat go too the sauna, hmm i wonder if it can be done like that, people can have alot of water retention and waste by products in them slowing them down


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

GotAnxiety said:


> lol, it mostly water you can probably take a 10 pound crap as well
> 
> take lot's of exlax's don't drink water don't eat exercises sweat go too the sauna, hmm i wonder if it can be done like that, people can have alot of water retention and waste by products in them slowing them down


I'm sorry, but this is terrible advice. She'll only end up dehydrated and would quickly gain back any weight she lost. Not to mention, that kind of behavior is classified as an eating disorder.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

Walking! I've lost 25 pds from walking 2 hrs 3 times a week and cutting sugar out of my diet and don't eat anything produced that comes from a box shop mostly in the fruits and veggies section,


----------



## jj4091 (Feb 29, 2012)

Try a vegan diet and drink water only. Thats what helped me the most with my weight, 220 > 150


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

strawberryjulius said:


> i think that's a lot of weight to lose in 5 weeks. =/


True. It took 4 months for me to lose 20 pounds.


----------



## Ungrateful (Feb 29, 2012)

I am not a huge fan of the common idea of using weight as goal markers. A lesser weight does not equal a healthier appearance.

You'll probably still lose weight however losing weight shouldn't be the main goal.

That being said the main thing to tone with exercise is to sweat. Good activities include:

.Fast jog/ running (Walking will not do much)
.Jump Rope
.Swimming Laps
.Lifting weights @ a lower weight but more reps (15-20)
.Plyometrics
.Zumba/dance fitness videos (I have never been able to get into them)

A major issue here is since your losing fluids is to make sure to stay hydrated with lots and lots of water (keep the use of Gatorade/Powerade to a minimum)

Basic eating tips since most people have hit on this subject:

.No sweets
.Make sure to replace all grains with whole grains if possible
.Salads (Not alot of dressing), fruits, and vegetables are yummy
.Attempt to eat around the size of a deck of cards/palm of your hand of protein per meal.

Also, do not use protein supplements as earlier stated. They are only used to give you a bigger/buffer appearance and are of no use when toning.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

How is the progress coming on this?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Ungrateful said:


> .Lifting weights @ a lower weight but more reps (15-20)
> .


do people seriously still give this advice to women? :no


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

Sounds like a good plan to me, good luck! And eat a lot of vegetables whenever you feel hungry, they're usually not high in calories but will give you many nutrients and fill you up.


----------



## LWR (Feb 27, 2012)

its not impossible, after working out, your body goes for the 1st source of energy "carb" if it doesn't find it , it'll go for the protein in the muscles. so just do a research on how much protein you need daily , so your muscles wont shrink and fade away, cut off the carb by 1/2 , no sweets, no chocolate, no junk food, no soda, multi vitamins will increase your metabolism, you'll reach a point where you're starving and just wanna open the fridge and get a taste of that wonderful ice-cream thats been calling you all day long. dont get tempted. eat brown bread / brown cereal / oatmeal. 

do some cardio , situps, pushups, it can be done, my friend lost 10 lbs in 3 weeks and the only thing he did was, eating right, and jogging for 30 minutes everyday. 

but then again, he lost his will, fell into temptation and decided to go all out on eating again. becareful not to fall in his footsteps


----------

